# Pygos and Serras



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hope you enjoy it...!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ohh man that is sweet dude, good looking and healthy piranhas. Skill with the camera also


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and...


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

now thats a variety!!!!!!!!!!! i wish i knew which one was which


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!!! I def like the shoal of Caribas!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

phensway said:


> now thats a variety!!!!!!!!!!! i wish i knew which one was which


Sorry...pics...
1,2,3=P. cariba 
4=S. rhombeus
5=S. irritans
6=S. manueli
7,8=S. medinai


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice shoal man!!! Especially the Cariba..


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thats cool man! nice pics and good work with the camera


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Quite the collection you have going


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> phensway said:
> 
> 
> > now thats a variety!!!!!!!!!!! i wish i knew which one was which
> ...


 all in same tank? if so wat size and how u do it ?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Awesome collection u have there.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Great pics Mr. Hannibal! I've been waiting for them.

I love the Caribe shoal. The Irritans looks awesome. I really really like the pic of that Manueli. And the Medinai. I can't forget the Rhom too.

Bravo! Great pics.

How is that Manueli? What is he like?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

and how big is the manueli?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a awesome collection you have, Hannibal







They all look very happy and healthy to me...









What's you're next purchase???









btw: are all these fish caught in Venezuela, or do they also export piranha to your country???


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Really nice collection. The rhom is lovely. What tank sizes are they in ?
Ta.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow awesome collection you have going. i noticed that the eyes on the medinai are actually silver/yellow which means you may actually have one and not a spilo cf. you may be the first hobbiest i have seen on this site or p-fish with an actual medinai. congrats. awesome fishies.

Joe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> all in same tank? if so wat size and how u do it ?


Nope...

11 Caribas in 160g tank
1 Irritans/1 Medinai in a 70g tank with divider
1 Rhom/1 Manueli i a 70g tank with divider
1 Irritans in a 33g tank


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> How is that Manueli? What is he like?


I got it just 2 weeks ago and he is still pretty stressed...i suppose it´s because the Rhom is looking at him through the divider (because they are in the same tank) all the time







...i will update when his fury raise...!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> and how big is the manueli?


Over 8" TL...!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> btw: are all these fish caught in Venezuela, or do they also export piranha to your country???


There where all collected here in Venezuela...i don´t have any foreign fish at the present time







...!

...yeap, they export piranhas to my country too but they are too expensive...a red belly cost twice a Cariba...that´s ludicrous don´t you think?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> What's you're next purchase???


S. elongatus or S. altuvei...!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Genin said:


> wow awesome collection you have going. i noticed that the eyes on the medinai are actually silver/yellow which means you may actually have one and not a spilo cf. you may be the first hobbiest i have seen on this site or p-fish with an actual medinai. congrats. awesome fishies.
> 
> Joe


Frank and i think so...believe me, it´s the real thing...it was collected at "Rio Casiquiare" (Casiquiare river) between Orinoco and Amazon rivers where they come from, here in Venezuela...!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I envy you Mr. Hannibal.









I'm happy for you though! Keep collecting! Get more species!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you guys...!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> ...yeap, they export piranhas to my country too but they are too expensive...a red belly cost twice a Cariba...that´s ludicrous don´t you think?


 Yup, it's a strange world indeed....








Well, keep us updated on any future project, k?

Oh, and a tip: you can post more than just one quote in a single post, you lil' post whore....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Oh, and a tip: you can post more than just one quote in a single post, you lil' post whore....


Don´t know how to do that...please explain...!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and a tip: you can post more than just one quote in a single post, you lil' post whore....
> ...


Oh, ok, no offense meant, btw... :smile:

Anyways, just use the "QUOTE"-button you above your textfield. Hit it once to start a quote, than copy-and-paste the text you want to quote, and then hit the quote-button again to finish your quote. You can do this as often as you want in a single post...

It should look a bit like this:

*[Q U O T E]First text you want to quote..... blablabla blabla blablablah.... [/Q U O T E]
You're comment here: blabla bla blabla blah...

[Q U O T E]Second text you want to quote..... blablabla blabla blablablah.... [/Q U O T E]
Comments here....*

etc. etc..... (of course, you need to remove the spaces from the quote-tags, but then it'll be fine!)

One last thing: using the quote-button won't include the name of the person you want to quote. To achieve that, make the opening-tag look like this: *[Q U O T E=Mr. Hannibal,Jul 2 2003, 09:50 PM]* (again, without the spaces...)

Hope this all makes sense to you...

btw: more info found here: *FAQ on Quoting*


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Very nice collection


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Very nice!!!!
















Your Caribe shoal pic reminds me of how ducks fly in a "V" shape....lol your Caribe swim in a "V" shape.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn the third picture is freaking sweet..the shoal..nice


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice, You are one luckey guy







Mayby a few of us will come down and visit your country. Me and a friend are thinking of a guided tour through the river systems in venezuela, brazil, argentina, For some monster cariba, piraya,, and ternetzi. Maybe in a year or two.
Again awsome fish Mr.H


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

*VERY* nice ps. You have some awesome serras and a very kickass shoal!


----------

